# SCC Result



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Took Rafa on Saturday and he came 3rd in the Open. He then did very well in his rather large side classes  a 1st a 2nd and a 3rd. I was really proud of his 3rd place in a class for "Best temperament" He was against adult and neuters and got placed! Yay. He is very relaxed and happy at shows. Except he kept hissing at the kitten next to him  oh dear!

He was placed 2nd in the open at first next to his Breeder's new kitten. I then left the hall and came back and he was 3rd. The class was rejudged as someone had made a mistake with the other kitten and he weren't judged. The owner apparently made a bit of a show and dance about it all! Bit silly really :nonod:

I just felt it a bit wrong for my kitten to have been awarded 2nd and given his rosette for it to be taken away while I was in the other hall and then placed 3rd. I think once you give you shouldn't take back:001_tongue:

Anyways he was as good as gold and I had a good day despite my diabetes being a b*gger!!! :huh:

Rafa's Mum once again won overall BIS but she is such a stunner the best siamese I have ever seen, I could look at her all day!

Borcol you should come here and post your brag too 

Anyway here he is in the pen:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww what a beautiful boy! Have to say I don't have any Siamese but at the Supreme last year they made my day so comical & I could watch them all day too!

Such ashame about your second becoming a third but sounds like he more than made up for it!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I don't care whether he was 2nd or 3rd or placed at all as he is my baby no matter what and to me he was far better than any other cat there, lol  Just think it's bad to take a prize away....

Yes, Siamese are real time wasters to watch at the shows. :blush:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations - sounds like you are very proud! What a gorgeous boy too!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

aw bless him  He looks very sweet and grown up!

I know what you mean about the rejudging and it is really pants but feel for the poor people who have paid for classes and their cats are just missed out? Happened in the Rex as well (wonder if the same judge lol) and she literally walked past the pen and put absent and poor kitty was sat in the middle!

The owner did raise it as she was upset her kitten was not even judged and the class was rejudged but the judge was clever and got round it by giving an "extra" rather than rejigging all the placings......


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I know what you mean but this person did not do it in a nice way. Being very nasty to the show team etc....

i think a joint 2nd would have been fair


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I know what you mean but this person did not do it in a nice way. Being very nasty to the show team etc....


How do you know if you weren't in the hall at the time. I think they had every right to be upset that their cat was missed from the open  This is an open board, and they may read that comment.

I've had similar done to me in the Gr class, 2 ori blacks, and the judge awards it to the cat in the pen next to mine (that mine beat in the open). Fair enough I thought, but then I over heard the judge talking to another judge, that she had given the Gr to the wrong cat, she meant to give it to mine. I didn't say anything, not much I could do at that point. However, I was REALLY peed off when I overheard the owner of the other cat moaning because the judge in the open was clearly an idiot because of the gr result 

At the end of the day, its all a bit of fun, and win or lose you can not take anything too seriously - as long as your cat is actually judged in the classes it is supposed to have been judged in


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I know what happened and I don't care if they know.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Have to say lass, I do admire the pens that they had at that show with the black marble back drop to them, was it real marble  Ony jesting chucks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ha ha yes lovely and posh isn't it


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i had something similar happen to me, my cat had a pc taken off him a few months ago. it was put on his pen signed by the judge then they must of changed their mind and took it away, i was gutted but the judges decision is final so i didnt make a scene about it.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

this is what i said to my boyfriend. at the end of the day it's a kitten class and there was no pc etc at stake. if that had happened to me with a pc i would have had to have at least questioned why they did it! did you not ask?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no by the time i realised it was too late, still waiting for the write up. it nearly made me give up with him.

Hes never had anything witheld before this he has 5 or 6 ics (hes a brown marbled bengal, they only got championship in june)and hes won every open ive entered him into this year, he has 2 pcs now, i have him entered into a show this saturday so hopefully he will get his 3rd one. I think the judge was having a bad day or something


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

strange, yes, the judge must have been!:rolleyes5:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> no by the time i realised it was too late, still waiting for the write up. it nearly made me give up with him.
> 
> Hes never had anything witheld before this he has 5 or 6 ics (hes a brown marbled bengal, they only got championship in june)and hes won every open ive entered him into this year, he has 2 pcs now, i have him entered into a show this saturday so hopefully he will get his 3rd one. I think the judge was having a bad day or something


Hey Jen, I think I would have had to follow that up and see exactly why  especially in that it had been put on your pen and signed. I think in that instance I would have created a bit of a fuss and maybe afterwards wrote to the show manager or cat club with a stroppy letter hmy:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey Jen, I think I would have had to follow that up and see exactly why  especially in that it had been put on your pen and signed. I think in that instance I would have created a bit of a fuss and maybe afterwards wrote to the show manager or cat club with a stroppy letter hmy:


I did ring the gccf to see if i could appeal and they said no, they also asked me to send the pc back:, which i havnt, iam not wasting my money on a stamp if they want it they can send me an envelope, we have to if its the other way round


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww well done :thumbup1:


----------



## borcol (Sep 28, 2008)

We couldn't believe what happened - we heard a lot of the hostilities, from the other party :yikes:

Well, we thought we'd add a little photo of our girlie. She did well for us on Saturday - 1st in her open and 1 x 1st and 2 x 2nds in her large side classes 

We know we've got the best girlie in the world though, no one needs to tell us that :001_wub:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's true!!!! 

oh you heard it, oh dear, i missed it but have been told. 

and what about your baby being nominated best in show female kitten  

what is her name? pet name?


----------



## borcol (Sep 28, 2008)

Our little girlie is Lilly (Barbecco Lillibet) :001_wub:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lilly is gorgeous, beautiful girl. I love red series siamese and orientals 

NB This is just a general comment not aimed at anyone person :

I do have to say that I think those people had every right to be annoyed that their cat was not judged in the open - surely thats the very least you can expect!! Having spoken - POLITELY - about problems to some show management, I can see if it did descend into "hostilities" why that happened. I am sure most of them are more than lovely and they do work hard - but there are also the odd few - well least said ...........

I think unless personally involved then it shouldn't really be commented on, especially as the party directly involved is not here to defend themselves.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah fair enough. I didn't want this thread to be a debate just saying how my boy did and that i was just a little annoyed to have had an award taken away. now i know that this can happen. at least it wasn't like what happened to you jen, that is terrible! :yikes:


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Well done on his day Vicki


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou Sue


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done on a lovely day to both Vicky and Borcol!

Great Pics from Debbie - the rest are on Cat Planet if anyone wants to see them:

Cat Planet - The Siamese Cat Club Show 2008 - Siamese Pictures


----------

